# What to do when attacked?



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the best response when a dog attacks a person and there is a potential of multiple bites (not a single warning bite)?
Let's say there are no tools or sticks around?

Be still or fight back? Does fighting back irritate the dog further and create more aggression (like prey struggling as opposed to playing dead/still)?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Great question! I will be very interested to see the replies!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I read somewhere to go to the ground and roll up in a ball with your back to the dog. That position projects no threat and complete submission.
Don't know how true it is because you are not protecting yourself.
I have been 'approached aggressively' by a couple GSDs (different occasions) that appeared intent on biting me and for one of them I turned sideways and crossed my arms. He stood there and growled until his owner came and pulled him away. For the second one I stood my ground and shouted NO NO at him and he stopped short and barked and growled until his owner pulled him off. In both cases they were huge intact males. Probably just a coincidence.
In neither case did I soil myself.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard to stand still, arms behind you, so there's nothing for the dog to grab onto...i would imagine that applies if he knocked you over too...lie still, maybe in a fetal position to protect the face and abdomen area....

no idea.

http://www.wikihow.com/Handle-a-Dog-Attack

wikihow to the rescue


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

My thought is that if it's a bite trained dog, there is one bite, deep bite and a holding bite.
If it's a stray it's possibly more of a defensive bite, shallower and more with the front of the mouth, a tearing, snapping bite.

I think that most won't bite. They will act like they will and look and sound mean but to actually get them to bite takes a lot of hostility towards it.

That's a really tough question to answer with just one answer.
I'm also insterested in hearing what responses come up.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know the answer but would rather have my arm bitten than one of the areas I would be exposing by putting my arms behind me.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Kind of a gruesome thought, having to fight with a big dog. They are so much faster than people are. 

It seems to me if you could get in a really hard kick to the ribs or stomach, most dogs would back off. Wouldn't be hard to break their necks but you would be dodging those teeth. To save yourself from being badly bitten, guess you would have to do it.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I read somewhere to go to the ground and roll up in a ball with your back to the dog. That position projects no threat and complete submission.
> Don't know how true it is because you are not protecting yourself.
> I have been 'approached aggressively' by a couple GSDs (different occasions) that appeared intent on biting me and for one of them I turned sideways and crossed my arms. He stood there and growled until his owner came and pulled him away. For the second one I stood my ground and shouted NO NO at him and he stopped short and barked and growled until his owner pulled him off. In both cases they were huge intact males. Probably just a coincidence.
> In neither case did I soil myself.


I guess it takes a calm state to drop and ball up as opposed to running away and antagonizing the dog to chase you and bite even more.

Very interesting question.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Marnie said:


> Kind of a gruesome thought, having to fight with a big dog. They are so much faster than people are.
> 
> It seems to me if you could get in a really hard kick to the ribs or stomach, most dogs would back off. Wouldn't be hard to break their necks but you would be dodging those teeth. To save yourself from being badly bitten, guess you would have to do it.


I would only try that if I had my cape on.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

If it tackled me and I had no weapon to defend myself..

Grab the fur right under the ears to where I could hold his head still, then wrap my legs around his back and pin him to me, roll on top and submit him. This is what I do when I wrestle with my boy all the time.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Fetal position using your arms to protect your head and neck. This is the method your would use if you are attacked. Do NOT put your arms behind your back and expose your stomach. You want to protect your vital areas Stomach, Head, Neck. Also fighting back can often times make the dog fight harder and bite more. A dog intent on hurting you is going to do. No weapons, fetal position is your best bet. Running obviously triggers the dog to chase.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess I would not drop on the ground and give the dog access to the back of my neck and head. And also no chance to move and hide behind something.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow tough question. I have no idea what I'd do. Dropping to fetal would likely be my last instinct, even if it may be the best one.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> I would only try that if I had my cape on.


In neither case did I soil myself.  
__________________
Thanks PaddyD for the laugh as I sit here working.. I don't think I would have that much control..


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I know my first instinct wouldn't be to drop to the ground and get into the fetal position, lol. I would probably cross my arms, stand my ground and not make direct eye contact with the dog.

If the dog came at me and was intent on attacking me. I would most likely defend myself by w/e ever means necessary. Honestly, when your adrenaline is pumping and your riding off your instinct to survive. Your going to do whatever you can to get out of it alive and with minimal injuries.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I think my first instinct would be to turn my back to them.

My second would probably be to run fast.

That's most likely very bad. Instinct are funny like that. Most people say it's safer to hit a deer dead on with your car instead of swerving. That's not an easy thing to do. Just like bears. They say roll up in a ball and play dead. I can't see myself doing that at all.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

It depends on the dog(s) body language at the time.

True agression: Would turn to have my side facing the dog,arms crossed at the chest,no direct eye contact.Stand ground,do not run.Try to stay upright.

If the dogs were to proceed to bite and knock me down.I would protect my vital structures by going into a fetal or face down posture and play dead.Lay as motionless as possible.


----------

